# Farbe ersetzen will nicht so wie ich das will...



## DrEvil (6. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte eigentlich nur eine Farbe ersetzen (von Weiß in einen Rot-Ton). Aber PS will nicht so wie ich das will. Die Farbe die am Ende rauskommt ist eher ein ekliger Braun-Ton, obwohl ich die CMYK-Werte richtig eingebe. Zur Illustration habe ich mal einen Screenshot angefügt.

Der Farb-Modus ist auf CMYK und die Werte wie erwähnt auch. Ich wähle mit der Pipette die weiße Fläche aus und gebe bei Ergebnis die CMYK-Werte meiner Farbe ein.

Vielen dank für die Hilfe. Eric



P.S.: Ich benutze eine englische Variante, wenn also die Angaben zu Schaltflächen nicht ganz korrekt sind, bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.


----------



## iAmRich (8. November 2010)

Heyho böser Arzt..

Also ich hab mir das ganze mal angeschaut.. Ich weis jetzt nicht in wie Fern du deinen CMYK werten treu bleiben musst, aber versuch das ganze doch mal mit Farbton und Sättingung (Hue/Saturation oder sowas ..).
Da musste dann auf Färben klicken (Weis nicht mehr wie es in der englischen version hieß.. Ist auf jeden fall über dem Preview kästchen).. Den Brightness-wert bisschen runter schrauben(ca - 50), Saturation auf 100 und dann mit dem Hue wert spielen. Hoffe so kommst du zu deinem gewünschten Ergebnis..

Edit: HAB NE BESSERE IDEE******  ... Also falls du deinen CMYK werten treu bleiben willst, dann kann ich dir noch die Selektive Farbkorrektur vorschlagen  (Selective Color o.Ä.). Als farbe einfach weis angeben und dann an den Reglern den CMYK-wert einstellen und es klappt supidupi 

Viele Grüße Rich ^-^


----------



## DrEvil (10. November 2010)

Boah Krass - des geht - die sch**** geht! 
Hatte es schon aufgegeben. Hab bereits jeden verdammten Punkt mittels Füllwerkzeug verändert - Ergebnis ließ natürlich zu wünschen übrig... aber in der Not...

Du weißt nicht zufällig was aber das grundsätzliche Problem war oder? Nich dass es irgendwann mit einer anderen Farbe nochmal auftaucht.

Vielen Dank oh reicher Mensch! Eric


----------

